# Windows Crashing During Bootup - Boot Camp



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

I have Windows XP SP2 installed on my Macbook with Leopard. All was working fine until one day, Windows starting crashing during boot up. I had the partition backed up using Winclone but even after I reinstalled the backup, the crashing continues. I've wiped the partition, reinstalled the whole thing again. It works for a few weeks and then Windows starts crashing upon during boot up again.

I purchased and installed Snow Leopard (with Boot Camp ver. 3) hoping that the install would repair the problem but it did not.

What can I do to repair the problem without having to reinstall Windows from scratch AGAIN for the third time? Is there some way to repair the windows partition?

HELP!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there:

What specifically happens during the crash? Any errors? Freeze-up?


----------



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Shortly after the Windows Splash screen comes up, the computer reboots.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi askn: I've requested the Mods move this to the Windows forum, as this is a Windows issue and not OS X or Boot Camp.

In the meantime, what antivirus and anti-spyware programs do you have installed (in Windows)? Have you by chance run and removed spyware right before this issue started? Or installed any new programs?

Have you tried booting in Safe Mode Options?


----------

